# Union Hall Transfer



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

unrated_dave said:


> Hey my name is Dave, originally from Ontario, Canada. moved to Alberta for work, member of local 424 just wondering how long you need to be with the hall before you can transfer, in my case it would be from local 424 to local 1687 sudbury, ontario.


Well there are a lot of Union guys here i'm sure they will help you out..



Welcome to the forum....:thumbup:


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

unrated_dave said:


> Hey my name is Dave, originally from Ontario, Canada. moved to Alberta for work, member of local 424 just wondering how long you need to be with the hall before you can transfer, in my case it would be from local 424 to local 1687 sudbury, ontario.


In the USA it requires 2000 hours worked in that local(Canada may have different labor laws) also in many locals the unwritten rules are to be asked to become local. I have been on the road since 1987 with the majority of the last 8 years spent about 4 miles form lu477 and 9 miles from 440 yet I am still a member of 1579.What would be the benefits of transferring your ticket? My understanding of the Canadian referral system is it is a BA to Ba only(I do not understand why there would be a need to swap locals)


----------



## unrated_dave (May 8, 2011)

Different provinces


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

unrated_dave said:


> Different provinces[/QUOT
> So do they have a book system as in the USA, where they go through every name on book 1(local hands) before going to book 2(travelers) ?


----------



## unrated_dave (May 8, 2011)

yes thats right but i mean i wanna switch halls permanently since ill be relocating home in ontario.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

unrated_dave said:


> yes thats right but i mean i wanna switch halls permanently since ill be relocating home in ontario.


I have no idea how easy or hard it would be. I remember asking about it a few years ago and things got a little convoluted in the answer but to make it short, it seemed to really depend on what local you were trying to leave and what one you wanted to move to.

EDIT: If they aren't busy, I'll be swinging by the hall tomorrow, though Mondays are usually nuts, might put off going their till Tuesday. Need to pay up the dues and put my name in to get my secret clearance for some jobs coming down the pipe next year.


----------



## nomad (Jul 27, 2010)

unrated_dave said:


> yes thats right but i mean i wanna switch halls permanently since ill be relocating home in ontario.


 
I don't believe it's that easy. You may really get frowned upon just coming in and trying to jam your ticket in which has to be voted on by the membership. Work there for a while 6 months to a year (more likely a year), go to all the meetings and get to know the locals, volunteer for local's community work, when it comes to putting your ticket in write a letter stating your intent of being a permanent resident there and hopefully the members like you.

I tried doing it once as a young JW, not knowing any better, and this was my experience. I'm glad it didn't happen because we moved again.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I transferred my ticked from Ohio to Maine with no problem at all. It depends on the local.


----------



## matthew.mccrystal (8 mo ago)

Hello, 
I'm a apprentice working out of local 120, London Ontario. My family and I need to relocate to Nova Scotia, and I'd like to continue my apprenticeship within the union there.

I have reached out to BA in my potential union hall in NS, with little help other than I'd have to salt to get in and that wouldn't even be a garentee.

Any advice.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

matthew.mccrystal said:


> Hello,
> I'm a apprentice working out of local 120, London Ontario. My family and I need to relocate to Nova Scotia, and I'd like to continue my apprenticeship within the union there.
> 
> I have reached out to BA in my potential union hall in NS, with little help other than I'd have to salt to get in and that wouldn't even be a garentee.
> ...


Don’t move and don’t forget you took an oath of obligation


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

matthew.mccrystal said:


> Hello,
> I'm a apprentice working out of local 120, London Ontario. My family and I need to relocate to Nova Scotia, and I'd like to continue my apprenticeship within the union there.
> 
> I have reached out to BA in my potential union hall in NS, with little help other than I'd have to salt to get in and that wouldn't even be a garentee.
> ...


Your apprentice director contacts the apprentice director in Nova Scotia. Why did you join a local apprenticeship program that carries with it a 4 to 5 year obligation and then just decide you’re going to up and move to a completely different province?

The smart thing to do is to finish your apprenticeship program, grow up, and realize that you’re not attached at the hip and don’t have to relocate across the country at the whims of someone else’s job prospects or someone else’s life plan.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Reach out to Nova Scotia's trades-authority. You need your time reviewed and credited. IMHO, its a big difference if you apply to the new local as a newbie vs a documented experienced apprentice from another union local.


----------



## matthew.mccrystal (8 mo ago)

Well, I appreciate the little bit of advice, given there.

To be clear, I am 32, married with 4 kids, and this decision isn't one being taken lightly.

We are not relocating for job prospects or on a whim. We are moving to be closer to unwell family that needs support.

I'm just looking for some guidance on navigating the correct channels as to not step on toes. Yes I am new to the union but I am not new to life or familial obligations.


----------



## matthew.mccrystal (8 mo ago)

u2slow said:


> Reach out to Nova Scotia's trades-authority. You need your time reviewed and credited. IMHO, its a big difference if you apply to the new local as a newbie vs a documented experienced apprentice from another union local.


Thanks, I will absolutely do this.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

matthew.mccrystal said:


> Well, I appreciate the little bit of advice, given there.
> 
> To be clear, I am 32, married with 4 kids, and this decision isn't one being taken lightly.
> 
> ...


This is what your apprentice director/ committee/ BA needs to know, humanitarian reasons are exceptional.


----------

